# A Telephone Call..............



## tweedee (Mar 10, 2005)

A couple of days ago we received a telephone call from a soft spoken but unknown (to us) gentlemen. This is the way the conversation went......


Hubby: Hello!
Caller: Says nothing
Hubby: Here, let me let you talk to my wife.
Me: Hello!
Caller: Hi, I'm so and so and I'm calling on behalf of such and such and I'd like to make you a wonderful offer today.
Me: Is that right, What you got?.
Caller: I've got a book of coupons containing a $100.00 savings from all the restraunts and businesses in your town. And all it cost's you is $39.95.                                        You like to go out and eat don't you?.
Me: Nooooooo. I'm not interested.
Caller:Really, Why not?.
Me: Because it's safer to eat at home. I'm not interested.
Caller: Hmmmmmmmmmmm!.   Continues to try and persuade me into buying the book of coupons reminding me of how much I can save when I go out to eat. You like to go out and eat don't you?.
Me: I'm not interested.
Caller: The cost to you is only $39.95.
Me: Click.


----------



## wasabi (Mar 10, 2005)

*It would have been "No, thank-you", click, :x  on the fifth line.*


_______________________________


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2005)

I wouldn't have waited for the fifth line.. I would have CLICKED as so as he said he had something for me.


----------



## nicole (Mar 10, 2005)

Thats why I am on the no call list.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2005)

nicole said:
			
		

> Thats why I am on the no call list.



So are we.  
We only get about one call
a year from those pesky phone people.


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 10, 2005)

If I don't know the person i don't even answer the phone.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2005)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> If I don't know the person i don't even answer the phone.




Caller ID.  It's made life good.
I don't answer unless I really LIKE who ever
is on the other end. ( hope my mom isn't reading this) lol


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Mar 10, 2005)

If I say hello and get no response right away I hang up.  I have heard that they have computers doing the dialing (about 5 phones per caller) and the first takes the first number that is answered.  If there is that pause, It is probably a telemarketer.  That doesn't happen very often since I put all of our phone numbers (land line and cells) on the no-call list.  My cell phone is for people that I want to talk to, not somebody trying to sell something or scam me.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 10, 2005)

I've heard talk of a national phone book just for cell phone numbers. If that happens I'll blow my top!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 10, 2005)

Well I got a call JUST today......

They said that this individual has tried to reach me and cant seem to. It has to do with a Hummer that I won. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ok... its a truck folks) And she told me I should give her a call and do I want the number? I asked if I could call the person Im talking with back. No sorry. I asked if the woman who tried to reach me has a email. Nope. I asked if I can speak with her manager. Nope not there.
So then I proceeded to tell her she has a BEAUTIFUL voice (which she did NOT) and that Im single but out of work and I was wondering if would would like to go out. LOL! This went round and around for 5 minutes. SHE finally hung up on ME! LOL!    I enjoyed myself!


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 11, 2005)

Lve caller ID, if I do not know who is calling, I do not answer the phone.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 12, 2005)

lol, good for you sush!!!!

i usually say, "yes, i AM really interested, umm, could you hold on one second? gotta change the baby". then i put the phone down, until a few minutes later when you hear that "err errr errr errr errr" that the phone is off the hook. 
i hope gb doesn't read this...


----------



## GB (Mar 12, 2005)

I am holding my tongue 

Actually I have one to share with you all...

This has been going on for many months now. I was getting home from work and there would be a message on the machine. It was the same voice every single time, but each call the woman said she was from a different company and shed used a different name. I called the number she left many times. Each time it is a different number, but it goes to the same office. This office claims they are just an answering service (they are not) and need to take some information before they pass you through to the right company. Whenever I ask to speak to Susan or Lisa or Michelle or whatever name she happens to use that time they say she is not working. If asked them how many companies this "answering service" works for and they tell me over 300. So how do you know "Susan" is not working if I haven't even given you a last name or even told you the company she claimed to be calling from. I have had SO many fights with these people. I have told them to take my number off the list and they say they do and then I get another call. I have never been able to speak to a manager because one is always "busy". All they will do is put me in voicemail. The reps I talk to refuse to give me their last name and they are very combative. They lie up and down.

So last night at 9:05pm my phone rings. now from working in the industry I happen to know that by law you cannot call past 9pm when telemarketing. When they call it is always a recording and it says for more info hit #1, so this time I was home to get the call and I hit #1. I was put through to the same service as allays and got one of the jerks who I have talked to many times. I remember his name because I don't know anyone else by the name of Tyler (well aside from on TV ). We fought for a while and he gave me all the same BS lines. The only thing I was able to do was get into a managers VM, but I know they won't do anything again.

I went as far as contacting the Attorney General. They sent me out a form to fill out, but there are a few problems. First, I don't know what phone number they are calling from because they block the caller ID (also illegal). Second, they claim to call from a different company each time and leave a different phone number each time (I am guessing this is just a number that routes them into the REAL number) and the AG said nothing will happen unless it is the same company or number calling multiple times. I am at my wits end.


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh DS that's great!


We're on the DNC list as well.  Just telling them that gets them off the phone fast....now if only the political calls could be on that list as well!


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 12, 2005)

I "screen all calls" (via answering machine) (For Just that very reason) (Telemarketers)  Atomic Jed!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 12, 2005)

GB..... I have ways to find out where this company is along with the people who work in it. I WILL find out the info you want! PM me with all the info you have. I will supply you with the results.


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 12, 2005)

DS to the rescue once again!


----------



## GB (Mar 13, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> GB..... I have ways to find out where this company is along with the people who work in it. I WILL find out the info you want! PM me with all the info you have. I will supply you with the results.


Thanks DS. I went to PM you with the info, but my DW threw all the info out by accident when she was cleaning the house. I can't be mad at her because I should not have left it just lying around like I did 
Next time they call though I will make sure to get as much info as I can and then put your detective skills to work


----------

